# Craziest burn ever



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I'm digging around my coolador and pull out something without a band on it. Hmmm...ok, I'll give it a try. I light it up and I'm thinking, this isn't too bad. But I have to work on it to keep it burning. So I notice a small hole forming about an inch and a half below the burn line. Geeze, it's getting bigger!!
Then this happens.

The funny thing is the cigar tasted pretty good throughout. But needless to say, it turfed it shortly after these shots were taken.:der:
Worst burn ever!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That may indeed be the craziest burn ever. Holy crap!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Zfog said:


> That may indeed be the craziest burn ever. Holy crap!


Can you see the attachments? I don't see them.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I did before.....now I don't....now I do! lol


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

And now I see them. This whole thing is just weird.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

that's some serious tunneling going on there!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

In all my years of cigar smoking, I've never had this happen.
Can you imagine if you're trying to look real suave and sophisticated and you have this hanging from your mouth.ound:


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow thats crazy, makes for awesome pictures though :lol:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

My man, that is the worst burn I have ever seen. lol There was something evil lurking in that tobacco :rofl:


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

That is pretty bad, though I would have probably just torched everything past the tunnel and kept smoking it.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Goodkat said:


> That is pretty bad, though I would have probably just torched everything past the tunnel and kept smoking it.


Considered that, but it was tasting ok the way it was and I knew it wasn't long for this earth. Just wanted to see what it was going to do.arty:


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

That is some seriously crazy burn lol.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow. That must have been extremely annoying. Kind of defeats the whole idea of relaxing with a cigar.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

That was nuts bro it totally did a magic trick on you. Thats crazy.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

gotta be the worst burn ever!!

what cigar was it?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That was awesome, hope you had fun with it LMAO


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never seen one tunnel that bad! Its almost as if that portion of the wrapper that did not burn was closer to the humidity source and was over humidified right in that area. Or its as if someone licked their fingers and ran them around the wrapper just in that area.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

Get that cigar a cameo in the next Tremors flick!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

shuckins said:


> gotta be the worst burn ever!!
> 
> what cigar was it?


I'm not sure. It was from a bundle and could be a Gran Habano #5 second. But I'm not sure. The thing is, this was from my coolador and not near the humidity beads. Usually those cigars smoke really good.
It was good for a laugh.:tongue1:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Animal said:


> Wow. That must have been extremely annoying. Kind of defeats the whole idea of relaxing with a cigar.


No, not annoyed at all. It just made me laugh. It would be different if it was a special cigar I was saving.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

that was some crazy shit


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

That's kinda awesome. in a bad way. but also cool.. cause you'll remember it way more than if it was some random unbanded cigar that you forget about 2 weeks from now.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

After getting a 1 in a million burn like that you need to go buy a loto ticket.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

That definitely looks like it was a once in a lifetime experience. Hopefully it'll stay that way. :-|


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Shaz! That is definitely a great piece of art and should be in a museum.:nod: The next one you get like that put it in a glass case with beads.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

That is something! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Get that cigar a cameo in the next Tremors flick!


Bahahahahahahahahahahahaaha! :lol: ound:

:thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed Culebra's can be fun but that is the whole idea. :wink:


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea dats a wicked burn. :flame:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That cigar look like it had a disability. At least it tasted somewhat good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Shaz said:


> I'm not sure. It was from a bundle and could be a Gran Habano #5 second. But I'm not sure. The thing is, this was from my coolador and not near the humidity beads. Usually those cigars smoke really good.
> It was good for a laugh.:tongue1:


I think deep down this cigar wanted to be a Culebra! :biglaugh:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitely the worst I've seen, and I've had some pretty bad tunnels before.


----------



## samg (Jan 11, 2011)

Shaz. Funny I just had that happen with a Omar Ortez original. It looked like it was burning OK at first for about the first quarter inch but then the ash never got bigger. The filler burned inside the binder and wrapper for about an inch and then burned it's way out again. I bought it at some discount shop and should have known better when the walk-in humidor felt like a steam room.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh MY GOD!!

Looking at that made me cringe!!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy crap. WOW!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

fiddlegrin said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahahahaaha! :lol: ound:
> 
> :thumb:


I knew _someone_ would appreciate that joke. :tongue1:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I remember seeing this thread and thought I would show my recent experience as well. It's not exactly the same, but it feaked me out for sure. I was waiting for it to start bending upwards...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Seen the start of something like that but never that dramatic! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Two words for that cigar:

Dry

Box

No way to know in advance.


Carry on


----------

